# Those Who CCW Be Extra Observant During the 4th Holiday



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

See Something, Shoot Something - The Truth About Guns

Due to the fact reported terrorist threats have been made against Americans on home soil. :smt1099 Unlike all, if not most other countries the land of the free and the home of the brave have many professional LEO's and law abiding legally armed citizens to tend with. A word for the wise; in the US, we shoot back!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Homeland Security isn't!!!!!!


----------



## tjmcgee (Dec 26, 2014)

Agree wholeheartedly! I CCW 90% of the time. If someone tries to steal my wallet, they're welcome to it. But if there focused on inuring or killing anyone that I have the ability to help, I won't hesitate.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have been extra aware since the knockout game and am even more vigilant now. Stay safe guys.


----------

